# Enzo near Hollywood sign



## Yorkiecrazy (Jun 17, 2008)

Enzo is beautiful! Love the pic!


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Amazing pic!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Wonderful! Enzo looks like he was enjoying himself...hope you all had a good time!
_


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Great picture! He is one beautiful dog!


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

He looks like a happy boy. Great picture!


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

Beautiful.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

He looks so gorgeous! I cannot even imagine taking care of all that hair!


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

Go HOLLYWOOD!


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

Very Cool!


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

Cute! Is that the park with the 'bat cave?'

So I have to ask, doesn't he get all kinds of stickers and whatnot stuck in his fluffy legs on walks like that? Also what do you do to not fear fleas and ticks? I was hiking yesterday (didn't take the pup, she's not leash-friendly enough yet!) but wondering these things.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Bella's Momma said:


> Cute! Is that the park with the 'bat cave?'
> 
> So I have to ask, doesn't he get all kinds of stickers and whatnot stuck in his fluffy legs on walks like that? Also what do you do to not fear fleas and ticks? I was hiking yesterday (didn't take the pup, she's not leash-friendly enough yet!) but wondering these things.


Thanks for the compliments guys !

Bella's Momma : 

Bat cave ? I dunno we did not get to go lol 
here is the link we found 
http://www.takemytrip.com/04cal/04_02a.htm

He does not get stickers or anything because all of these trails are dirt , we have Enzo on a leash and we don't allow him to run in the bushes. He only got dirt on him and one piece of grass on his back leg and that was it.

As for fleas we just bathe him weekly and we spray are carpet with raid flea spray. We are scared to put advantage on him again because it made his hair come out.


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

roxy25 said:


> Thanks for the compliments guys !
> 
> Bella's Momma :
> 
> ...


I fear the chemical drops as well, but I also wonder if my dog picked fleas up at the groomer or at puppy class. We do an every-other-week bathing with a natural shampoo that is supposed to help. I'm also thinking of making my own herbal spray. So I was just wondering what others are doing! I don't actually know she has fleas, she itched a little more after the groomer, could have been the different shampoo. 

The view from your photo just reminded me of what we saw when we went to the bat cave (You know, from the old Batman series, when they'd pull the batmobile into their bat cave.). I wonder if you were close? It's cool but not cool when we hiked up there with a big group of children one hot spring day to be turned away b/c they were filming a movie.  Anyway, now that I see here, you were more off to the side, maybe in the area, though.
http://www.seeing-stars.com/Locations/BronsonCaves.shtml


Cool dog park! I will have to try that someday when my pup is older.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Bella's Momma said:


> I fear the chemical drops as well, but I also wonder if my dog picked fleas up at the groomer or at puppy class. We do an every-other-week bathing with a natural shampoo that is supposed to help. I'm also thinking of making my own herbal spray. So I was just wondering what others are doing! I don't actually know she has fleas, she itched a little more after the groomer, could have been the different shampoo.
> 
> The view from your photo just reminded me of what we saw when we went to the bat cave (You know, from the old Batman series, when they'd pull the batmobile into their bat cave.). I wonder if you were close? It's cool but not cool when we hiked up there with a big group of children one hot spring day to be turned away b/c they were filming a movie.  Anyway, now that I see here, you were more off to the side, maybe in the area, though.
> http://www.seeing-stars.com/Locations/BronsonCaves.shtml
> ...



WOW at caves ! well the dog park is supposed to be on canyon dr but it was blocked off !!! so maybe they where filming or something. We could not find it at all.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Look at all that pretty coat. He looks great!


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

SECRETO said:


> Look at all that pretty coat. He looks great!


Thanks Jenn


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

roxy25 said:


> Thanks Jenn


PS
Ill come out for the Modesto Oct show if you do. lol I wont have anything to show but I always like to kick it and watch.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

SECRETO said:


> PS
> Ill come out for the Modesto Oct show if you do. lol I wont have anything to show but I always like to kick it and watch.


HHAHA cool well we will try our best to be there. Cindy and Susan told me they are trying to get more CH in the class so dogs can GR. 
We will see how things go.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

Enzo finished UKC right?


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

passion4poodles said:


> Enzo finished UKC right?


yes he is ukc ch. we might try to GR him so this is why we have to drive up north to get poodles in the ring.


----------



## Debbyd (Aug 20, 2009)

OH my he is beautiful. I just love how poodles seem to stand tall and proud. My mom's poodle does this. He is real aggressive. No groomer will groom him. My mom has to wear leather gloves to do what she can with him. All in all though he is a good dog, as long as you don't make him do something. He loves me.

Good luck on your show. I will be rooting for you. Debby


----------



## cash (Aug 7, 2009)

Very beautiful!


----------



## kathyd (Nov 8, 2008)

Enzo just keeps getting more and more handsome!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Beautiful pic of a beautiful dog! Love how rich his color is staying. 

Spoospirit and I use Brewers Yeast with Garlic, we have been using it now for about six months and we have no flea problems at all. We even noticed that the dogs are not getting bit up by gnats or mosquitoes and they stay outside sometimes most of the day romping with each other. I hated putting that chemical stuff on the dogs/cats necks, now just add the brewers yeast & garlic to their morning meal. And it's good for their coats too!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

he looks beautiful!


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

thanks everyone


----------

